# Not Correcting for Cross Dominance



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I think I've read all the articles on cross dominance (stronger eye and drawing hand are not on the same side of the body). The standard approaches seem to be either switch drawing hands OR aim with the non-dominant eye by closing/covering the dominant eye. My question is whether anybody just goes ahead and shoots with a mismatched eye and hand, e.g., aim with left eye but draw with right hand. I recognize that this sets great limits on draw lengths and potential anchor points, but are there other disadvantages, especially those that will hinder accuracy?

Thanks,

Rog


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I sometimes shoot that way just for the fun of it.

I think Nathan Masters (Simple Shot) shoots that way and competes at a high level.


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out, Mr. Green. I made a couple of interesting (at least to me) observations. Firstly, Nathan shoots intuitively. Perhaps cross-dominance has less of an effect on intuitive shooting. Secondly, Nathan is able to compete at a high level shooting intuitively. Are there any others (off-topic, I guess)?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't really call my style intuitive. As I have matured as a shooter, I have come to realize that I do indeed aim to some degree. I don't focus on the bands or fork tips, but they are a part of my awareness during the shot process. I can quickly tell whether my shot is properly aimed when my sight picture hits that 'just right' spot. Aimers seem to have a more solid, substantial, and repeatable 'just right' spot- usually the bands or fork tip. Funny thing is that I shoot a traditional bow the opposite of the way I do my slingshot- dominant eye inline with the arrow.

Blue Skeen is also a cross dominant shooter and he is an 'aimer' and he shoots a bow the opposite of how he shoots a slingshot. We have resolved that our style of 'aiming' involves both eyes vs. the dominant eye of folks who shoot in accordance to eye dominance. We both agree that we could likely be even more consistent if we were to orient our slingshots to accord with eye dominance. However, we have both spent enough time adjusting to our handicap that it seems like more effort to change at this point. I have been working on learning to properly aim according to my eye dominance and can hit quite well, but it feels very awkward and I seem to not be able to handle the strength of bands I prefer and lose a few inches of draw length. With consistent training, I am certain that I could shoot much better should I switch. However, much of my shooting is done as a means to relax, unwind, and have fun. When I make the effort to change, it begins to feel like work and I usually just go back to what has worked for me since I was six years old.

I would suggest that beginners attempt to shoot in accordance with their eye dominance and try to be an 'aimer'. Nothing wrong with cross dominance or intuitive shooting, but the very best shooters work with their strengths rather than against them.


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Nathan,

Sorry if I misrepresented your shooting style. I was going by how you described it in a Facebook interview (Flip Magazine). Your thoughts are very helpful, especially on the changes you think might help as well as reasons why you haven't adopted them.

I aim with my dominant left eye and draw with my dominant right hand. Consequently, my draw is limited by my body which gets in the way. I seem to be get half decent results and am having fun but I'm wondering if I my progress will plateau from this combination of mechanics. I have tried half-heartedly to switch drawing hands, but it feels awkward, a bit like throwing a baseball with the wrong hand. But if that will give me better results in the long run, I might be convinced to switch.

Rog


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm a right hand right eye dominant shooter and after six months shooting { pretty intensive and enjoyable practise } I'm pleased with my progress. I just feel much more in control with the shooter in my right hand. For aiming I close my right eye but the really strange thing to me { but maybe its not } is that just by aiming practice I seem to have improved my 'intuative' shooting a lot :what:

Incidentally Gamekeeper John {who is no slouch with a catty} is also a right fork hand and right eye dominant shooter; so if I can shoot as good as him I can live with that :rofl: . Cheers, Harry


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing HarryBee. So I guess you are using your non-dominant left eye to aim because you wanted to hold with your right hand, right (=affirmative)?


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Thats correct, Rog, I don't find this a problem and the greater control I have with my right hand is worth it. When I shoot 'intuitive' { a better name is needed for this style perhaps } I use my right hand for the fork, of course, but just keep both eyes open. I feel sure that I am aiming, as Nathan has said, because if I couldn't see the position of the fork {at all } in relation to the target I don't think I could hit much.

Cheers, Harry


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Harry.

OK, off-topic, but do the terms "active aiming" vs. "passive aiming" describe things better?


----------



## ckpj99 (Aug 21, 2013)

New the forum, thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. My background is mainly firearms, but I've been shooting slingshot quite a bit recently. I definitely aim.

I'm cross-dominant. For years I concentrated on shooting handguns. It's pretty easy to shoot handguns right-handed and aim left-eyed. I wanted to start shooting more shotgun, but at the skeet range I always found myself getting frustrated and shooting left handed. It's worth noting that with a little concentration, I can aim with my right eye. But following skeet and moving a gun and trying to do that was just too much. I practiced left-handed, but just never liked it.

Then I started shooting rifle from a bench. I knew doing this would mean I could shoot left-handed if I wanted to because I would be swinging the gun around a bunch. It's also not such a timed activity, so I could just take my time and concentrate with my right eye. it was the latter I ended up doing.

Working slowly and under no pressure, using my right eye became more natural. I can now use it for aiming just about anything.

That said, I shoot a slingshot aiming with my left eye. I anchor under my cheekbone and lean my head over the bands. It's natural to me, and I don't see any downsides to it.

I hear people say that shooting handguns cross-dominant is hard or awkward. I shoot weaver and it feels completely natural to me.


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi ckpj99,

Thanks for your clearly written response. Do you anchor under your left cheekbone or right?

Thanks.


----------



## ckpj99 (Aug 21, 2013)

I hold the slingshot in my left hand, draw with my right, anchor under my right cheek.


----------

